# YFW (Your Face When) Sasuke said "I will become Hokage"



## Revolution (May 22, 2013)




----------



## -Ziltoid- (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Overhaul (May 22, 2013)




----------



## ShadowReij (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Aeiou (May 22, 2013)

​


----------



## Addy (May 22, 2013)

orochimaru in my own AV saying "well, this is going to be good"


----------



## KingBoo (May 22, 2013)

yeah this is mine too.

ok i never imagined that he would say that. BUT when he said "i'm going too.." i got up from my seat saying "no way...kishi isn't going to make him say THAT."

and then kishi did.


----------



## whatuwan (May 22, 2013)

Well done Kishi, you are getting closer to master Kubo.


----------



## Abz (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Tenyume Kasumi (May 22, 2013)

:sanji                                           .


----------



## Abz (May 22, 2013)

can't really get any better than this one actually


----------



## Khyle (May 22, 2013)




----------



## WizzzeR (May 22, 2013)




----------



## SharinganMaster07 (May 22, 2013)

Me:  Really? 

My sanity dropped for a moment when reading it. You know those moments, when your in so much disbelief to the point its funny, and your not sure that just happened?

Edit: Looks like someone already posted the perfect gif


----------



## Louis-954 (May 22, 2013)

Terrible, it was absolutely terrible. My face was -_-


----------



## MCHammerdad (May 22, 2013)

Naymles said:


> can't really get any better than this one actually


----------



## Scizor (May 22, 2013)

Pretty much this:


----------



## Sete (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Slayer (May 22, 2013)




----------



## AoshiKun (May 22, 2013)




----------



## SharinganMaster07 (May 22, 2013)

Aeiou said:


> ​





Your face can do that?


----------



## Arya Stark (May 22, 2013)

My exact reaction.


----------



## Bender (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Punished Pathos (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Yoburi (May 22, 2013)

Question who is the biggest troller Kishimoto or Kubo because i not sure anymore?


----------



## FoxxyKat (May 22, 2013)

I am laughing so hard at these gifs. Please continue, people.


----------



## Evil (May 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6V7QWknxeFc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Tsukiyo (May 22, 2013)




----------



## dynasaur (May 22, 2013)




----------



## BlazingCobaltX (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Logical (May 22, 2013)




----------



## James (May 22, 2013)

Same.

And then I was happy, because it actually makes sense for Sasuke to want this and it's better than hmm going emo batshit again.


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (May 22, 2013)

This


----------



## Skywalker (May 22, 2013)




----------



## GMF (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Shadow050 (May 22, 2013)

LMFAO!! these reactions! 

I don't have a gif for it, but I'm at work and I immediately facepalmed and then started to cover my face (from my nose down) while laughing...


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (May 22, 2013)

I didn't have one because I was too busy fangasming over Minato. I didn't even notice.


----------



## Hero of Shadows (May 22, 2013)

At first I was like:

*Spoiler*: __ 









then I was like:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## xXMUGIWARAXx (May 22, 2013)

really


----------



## Shadow050 (May 22, 2013)

this is the closest gif for me so far:


----------



## Nitharad (May 22, 2013)




----------



## NoSleep (May 22, 2013)

At first:


And then:


Plus:


----------



## xRenChi (May 22, 2013)

This one was also when he said that he will defend Konoha.


----------



## Ender Wiggin (May 22, 2013)

Laughing facepalm. Something like this but more prolonged. 



And then it turned into this



And then finally this


*Spoiler*: __ 






*Spoiler*: __ 



WTF just happened.








And I had predicted this weeks ago. Still shocking.


----------



## WraithX959 (May 22, 2013)

Pretty much this


----------



## Sarry (May 22, 2013)




----------



## kingfreak (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Pyro (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Csdabest (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Bioness (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Kirin (May 22, 2013)

Then, finally after hours of laughing.


----------



## Toby (May 22, 2013)

It reminded me of another far more hilarious scene


----------



## Hinata Is Shikaku Nara (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Rasenganhameha (May 22, 2013)

When I first read this I was like: 



Then I read his reason and I was like



Now they have a reason to fight again....but still overall I feel like


----------



## Drums (May 22, 2013)

lol jk actually it was this


----------



## Kahvehane (May 22, 2013)




----------



## RFujinami (May 22, 2013)

My face:


----------



## Dr. White (May 22, 2013)

My Reaction


----------



## Derezzed (May 22, 2013)

That and a combination of my Avatar.


----------



## KevKev (May 22, 2013)

Stop, Kishi.


----------



## scaramanga (May 22, 2013)

My reaction to entire chapter:


----------



## Trollochimaru (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Horan (May 22, 2013)

mine:


----------



## 8Apedemak8 (May 22, 2013)

Wish the gif was bigger


----------



## A Optimistic (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Maleficent (May 22, 2013)

To Sasuke:


To the whole chapter:
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JFfN5pKzFU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hossaim (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Shinryu (May 22, 2013)

GIFSoup


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (May 22, 2013)

No but seriously​​


----------



## Zen-aku (May 22, 2013)




----------



## BossofBosses (May 22, 2013)

Had to give it a double read.


----------



## sadino (May 22, 2013)




----------



## DeDeMouse (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 22, 2013)




----------



## HK-47 (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Akira Kurusu (May 22, 2013)

On second thought, this one's even better:


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Kazeshini (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Fireball (May 22, 2013)




----------



## insane111 (May 22, 2013)

My face didn't change because it wasn't that surprising.


----------



## FitzChivalry (May 22, 2013)

Words cannot adequately express the sheer amount of laughter this elicited.


----------



## Silo (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Nami (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Shizune (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Revolution (May 22, 2013)

BEST MOMENT IN TELEVISION HISTORY


pre-627 expectations of my reaction to Sasuke hooking up with Naruto


this was closer to my reaction, while saying "I KNEW IT!!!!!" 

_feeling almost vindicated of my feelings towards Sasuke before reading the alliance reaction of "NO!  NO WAY IN HELL!  IMPOSSIBLE."
Doubt they would feel the same way if they knew what Danzo did and what he had on his arm._



insane111 said:


> My face didn't change because it wasn't that surprising.



I'm surprised more people didn't see this coming a mile away.


----------



## dynasaur (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Brigade (May 22, 2013)




----------



## mayumi (May 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQo2FJPLeQk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Revolution (May 22, 2013)

I'm still reacting!!!


----------



## Deleted member 206107 (May 22, 2013)

but i expected that one


----------



## Jeαnne (May 22, 2013)




----------



## RoseWhirlpool (May 22, 2013)

CALLED IT CALLED IT CALLED IT CALLED IT CALLED IT CALLED IT !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHH
muaahaah.


----------



## xShotDeadGorgeous (May 22, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oI_2BXHwmE[/YOUTUBE]
I feel like this baby atm


----------



## itsamemario (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Luffyfangirl24 (May 22, 2013)

Hmm Kishi has a crush on Sasuke so it wouldn't shock me if this happened.
Naruto's whole life is about to crash and burn, hey'll get Sakura the girl Naruto thinks is his dream girl and the jobs Naruto's always wanted.


----------



## Fiona (May 22, 2013)




----------



## tears (May 22, 2013)

​


----------



## Nep Nep (May 22, 2013)

Made no sense whatsoever... He never expressed this desire ever before why the hell does he suddenly have this random impulse desire?


----------



## ninjaneko (May 22, 2013)

This was my reaction too  lolwut

But let me break it into stages:

*Spoiler*: __ 

















If Kishi had handled his dev better before, it would probably have come off better now...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (May 22, 2013)

Maleficent said:


> To Sasuke:
> 
> 
> To the whole chapter:
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JFfN5pKzFU[/YOUTUBE]



Give this girl a medal. Exactly my reaction.


----------



## Palpatine (May 22, 2013)




----------



## ~Gesy~ (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Bloo (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Cord (May 22, 2013)

Oh my god.


----------



## Morgan (May 22, 2013)

Oh yeah. Threaten Naruto's dream. Yesss.


----------



## RumikoNamikaze (May 23, 2013)

This was me at that part: 

This was me for the entire chapter:

Really, did Kishi suddenly make Naruto a comedy?


----------



## Magnamancy (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Crimson Flam3s (May 23, 2013)

At first it was:


Then:


----------



## BlazingInferno (May 23, 2013)

Crushed nuts 

For some reason the video isn't fucking showing up in my post


----------



## IpHr0z3nI (May 23, 2013)

He had to still the spot light momentarily some kind of way.

The Hokage's was already dealing with the Juubi, and Madara was to busy fapping over Hashi...  

Sasuke comment essentially stole the show.


----------



## RoseWhirlpool (May 23, 2013)

It was quite foreshadowed as Sasuke was talking with the Hokage.  It should not be a complete surprise for people hopefully 

I know that people have trouble with his emotional stability, but once that's resolved and he gets older/mature, wouldn't he make a great hokage?  He is one of the most intelligent people and one of the strongest.
Shikamaru could be hokage too, but he's not really that strong.


The final battle may be Sasuke vs Naruto for Hokage.  Whether or not Naruto lets him win, Sasuke might have the boss cloak on in the end.  

Naruto can still be the pan kage-sage so it works out.


----------



## 9TalesOfDestruction (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Suzuku (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Suzuku (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Sieves (May 23, 2013)

this thread officially made me die of laughter. i'm typing from the afterlife


*Spoiler*: _you wanna be hokage, dontcha sasuke_ 










*Spoiler*: _touche kishi_ 










*Spoiler*: _in reaction to the outrage_


----------



## LegendaryBeauty (May 23, 2013)

Edit: Actually, that was my secondary reaction. When I clicked the next page after seeing 'I'm going to...' and read '...become Hokage', I actually burst out laughing.

Funniest shit Kishimoto has ever pulled. I'd eat my own heart before I see Sasuke become Hokage, especially after everything he's done, and after everything Naruto's been through to strive towards that position.


----------



## gus3 (May 23, 2013)

Sasuke...

Nuff said.


----------



## Roman (May 23, 2013)

I swear. If Sasuke becomes Hokage, it would invalidate everything Naruto's done to get to where he is now, going from being the child despised by everyone to the hero everyone looks up to. And Sasuke, a wanted S-class criminal for all nations, takes the place? That would be absolut bullshit.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (May 23, 2013)

my reaction

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y8Kyi0WNg40[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## The Saiyan Prince Vegeta (May 23, 2013)




----------



## CyberianGinseng (May 23, 2013)

*Something Like This...*

:


----------



## HumanRage (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Chelydra (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Punished Pathos (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Sieves (May 23, 2013)

your reaction was suicide and worldwide homocide?


----------



## Closet Pervert (May 23, 2013)




----------



## DeK3iDE (May 23, 2013)

​
I just died inside the moment i seen those words. I was thinking about how that awesome moment where he was standing over the Hokage hat being all anti-Konoha was for absolutely nothing. Very depressing moment.


----------



## Dark Uchiha (May 23, 2013)

Felt someone did this to my mind


----------



## Tony Lou (May 23, 2013)

I found it delicious. 

And really, it's not hard to understand. Sasuke wanted to destroy it when he sought revenge, and now that he no longer feels that way he wants to fix it with his own hands.


----------



## Rosi (May 23, 2013)

This all reminds me of  thread so much


----------



## Trance Kuja (May 23, 2013)

The sick part is that Sasuke will end up being Hokage now.  

Think about it, all Naruto really wanted the position for was for everyone to acknowledge him, which everyone does already.  And this 'I wanna be Hokage" decision reflects the rivalry between the 1st and Madara when the village was being formed.  The first wanted to give it to the Uchiha, but nobody would let that happen.

We've already seen the parallels between the first & Madara with Naruto & Sasuke (in fact, that was really the first parallel & has been pushed since the beginning) so you know that inthe end, Naruto is going to give his support to Sasuke and Sasuke will be Hokage.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (May 23, 2013)




----------



## DeK3iDE (May 23, 2013)

gold star thread right here. Hasn't been a thread this good since the Tobi unmasking. It's on that lvl 


Trance Kuja said:


> The sick part is that Sasuke will end up being Hokage now.
> 
> Think about it, all Naruto really wanted the position for was for everyone to acknowledge him, which everyone does already.  And this 'I wanna be Hokage" decision reflects the rivalry between the 1st and Madara when the village was being formed.  The first wanted to give it to the Uchiha, but nobody would let that happen.
> 
> We've already seen the parallels between the first & Madara with Naruto & Sasuke (in fact, that was really the first parallel & has been pushed since the beginning) so you know that inthe end, Naruto is going to give his support to Sasuke and Sasuke will be Hokage.


the part that really disgusted me is that Sasuke even gave a rat's ass about being Hokage


----------



## Closet Pervert (May 23, 2013)

Also these:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Animaeon (May 23, 2013)

I don't think a simple photo or gif can describe our feels

[YOUTUBE]HS7cMrIxghg[/YOUTUBE]

However, this will do


----------



## Sieves (May 23, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=umDr0mPuyQc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Let'sFightingLove (May 23, 2013)

first thing I actually thought of is your threads on how sasuke would become hokage. even I was doubtful


----------



## Trollism (May 23, 2013)




----------



## SaVaGe609 (May 23, 2013)

[SP][/SP]


----------



## KARASUTENGU (May 23, 2013)

So many things at once. here's the sequence of events.


----------



## ShadowReij (May 23, 2013)

So many suicide gifs.


----------



## Karyu Endan (May 23, 2013)

At first I was like 

Then once the chapter ended and I collected my initial thoughts I was like 

Finally, after rereading the chapter and revising my thoughts i'm like


----------



## Ladlebug (May 23, 2013)

The entire chapter had me laughing.


----------



## BatoKusanagi (May 23, 2013)




----------



## Augors (May 24, 2013)




----------



## dark messiah verdandi (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Revolution (May 24, 2013)

Trance Kuja said:


> The sick part is that Sasuke will end up being Hokage now.
> 
> Think about it, all Naruto really wanted the position for was for everyone to acknowledge him, which everyone does already.  And this 'I wanna be Hokage" decision reflects the rivalry between the 1st and Madara when the village was being formed.  The first wanted to give it to the Uchiha, but nobody would let that happen.
> 
> We've already seen the parallels between the first & Madara with Naruto & Sasuke (in fact, that was really the first parallel & has been pushed since the beginning) so you know that inthe end, Naruto is going to give his support to Sasuke and Sasuke will be Hokage.



Oh God, I TRULY HOPE SO!  It would be fulfilling in more ways then one.  Sasuke would have come full circle.  I am not even joking.


----------



## AoshiKun (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Xin (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Roman (May 24, 2013)

Trance Kuja said:


> The sick part is that Sasuke will end up being Hokage now.
> 
> Think about it, all Naruto really wanted the position for was for everyone to acknowledge him, which everyone does already.  And this 'I wanna be Hokage" decision reflects the rivalry between the 1st and Madara when the village was being formed.  The first wanted to give it to the Uchiha, but nobody would let that happen.
> 
> We've already seen the parallels between the first & Madara with Naruto & Sasuke (in fact, that was really the first parallel & has been pushed since the beginning) so you know that inthe end, Naruto is going to give his support to Sasuke and Sasuke will be Hokage.



Except unlike Hashirama, Naruto wants to be Hokage. Hashirama wanted Madara to be Hokage because he believed it would further unit the two clans together, but the flashbacks showed that one could only be Hokage after gaining people's acknowledgement, something Madara didn't entirely have the same way Hashirama did. This goes hand in hand with what Itachi told Naruto. So long as people don't approve of Sasuke, he will never be Hokage. Neither Hashirama or Madara wanted to be Hokage at first, whereas both Naruto and Sasuke want to be Hokage, so that in itself doesn't make much of a difference.


----------



## Necessary Evil (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Jeαnne (May 24, 2013)

Freedan said:


> Except unlike Hashirama, Naruto wants to be Hokage. Hashirama wanted Madara to be Hokage because he believed it would further unit the two clans together, but the flashbacks showed that one could only be Hokage after gaining people's acknowledgement, something Madara didn't entirely have the same way Hashirama did. This goes hand in hand with what Itachi told Naruto. So long as people don't approve of Sasuke, he will never be Hokage. Neither Hashirama or Madara wanted to be Hokage at first, whereas both Naruto and Sasuke want to be Hokage, so that in itself doesn't make much of a difference.


could be a trick. Whoever gives up on the Hokage title first, will be the one that has made the right choice to break the cycle of hatred.


----------



## Arya Stark (May 24, 2013)

He'll take what's his with fire and blood


----------



## Kael Hyun (May 24, 2013)

At first I was like:

Then I was like:

and now I'm:


----------



## TatsukageX (May 24, 2013)

Same here XD


----------



## Hokage Legacy (May 24, 2013)

This ...........THIS is Perfect


----------



## Hokage Legacy (May 24, 2013)

I am new at this I can't get it to show up someone help please


----------



## Raiden (May 24, 2013)

^


----------



## Magnus Exorcismus (May 24, 2013)

^
/tenchar


----------



## Trent (May 24, 2013)

James said:


> Same.
> 
> And then I was happy, because it actually makes sense for Sasuke to want this and it's better than hmm going emo batshit again.



Didn't see it coming but totally agree with you.

That panel plus the team 7 reunion made me happy. 



_*Happy happy happy*_.


----------



## doubletongue (May 24, 2013)

I thought it was implied after Hashi's story...


----------



## Trent (May 24, 2013)

The_vibe said:


> I thought it was implied after Hashi's story...



I was more expecting him to _work with _Hokage Naruto to change the system as opposed to go for blondie's life-long dream job _himself_.


----------



## Saphira (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Ezekial (May 24, 2013)

I had no reaction because I read the spoilers thinking the chapter would be shit...


----------



## ShadowReij (May 24, 2013)

Arya Stark said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No no no no, I just died. 

A Game of Kages.


----------



## Punished Pathos (May 24, 2013)

Not really


----------



## Tapion (May 24, 2013)




----------



## VintageCowboy (May 24, 2013)

Oh lawd Sasuke, ain't nobody got time for your dreams xD


----------



## AoshiKun (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Csdabest (May 24, 2013)

This is evil Sasuke reaction to his current self.


----------



## dynasaur (May 24, 2013)




----------



## Scarlet Ammo (May 24, 2013)

I laughed....then I got mad...then I got upset....then i facepalm'd..... (repeat)

Izanagi


----------



## Kagemizu (May 25, 2013)




----------



## Annabella (May 25, 2013)

I wasn't surprised about Sasuke wanting to become Hokage so that he can change Konoha. His decision makes sense to me but I laughed when I read the spoiler, because I didn't think he would actually say it as soon as he arrived on the battlefield  .





nice


----------



## T-Bag (May 25, 2013)




----------



## Quikdraw7777 (May 25, 2013)

Basically, like that.


----------



## Hoshigaki Kisame (May 25, 2013)




----------



## Kage (May 25, 2013)




----------



## Lacerta (May 25, 2013)

My reaction to WTF Kishi is doin 
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3paYi5yC2dk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Kings Disposition (May 25, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]1vHRMeRszw4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Revolution (May 25, 2013)

I actually layed down for a moment and said "I KNEW IT!!!!!!!!!!"


----------



## Abz (May 25, 2013)

i'mma running to japan right noooow...​


----------



## CandleGuy (May 25, 2013)




----------



## GMF (May 25, 2013)




----------



## Jeαnne (May 25, 2013)

Kings Disposition said:


> [YOUTUBE]1vHRMeRszw4[/YOUTUBE]


classic


----------



## FoxxyKat (May 25, 2013)

at this thread.^___^

My reaction was more like this:


----------



## Sci-Fi (May 26, 2013)

Doesnt matter. Sasuke stuck behind a desk doing paperwork would be an interesting finish for his character. Konoha will see what Sasuke does in the war and might give him a chance.
Naruto is supposed to be the RS successor. Would fit him more being the de facto super kage and wander around to all the villages and keep the peace or settle disputes. Just his feats so far is enough to make him an instant legend to any village. You know Naruto is going to do a lot more before the war is over and I cant see him being happy as hokage if he is stuck in the village most of the time.


----------



## gus3 (May 28, 2013)

This one is a little more impressive.


----------



## Kazeshini (May 28, 2013)

after re - reading the chapter.


----------



## Owl (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Bored321 (May 28, 2013)

Not sure if this has been done already but this about sums it up:


*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztVMib1T4T4[/YOUTUBE]



Then once it's settled in:


*Spoiler*: __ 




[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FopyRHHlt3M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ♥Nadia♥ (May 28, 2013)




----------



## eyeknockout (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Stern (May 28, 2013)

dafuq? lol.


----------



## adrianhbk (May 28, 2013)

My reaction :


----------



## Krippy (May 28, 2013)

go get em' tiger


----------



## Geek (May 28, 2013)




----------



## Dragonus Nesha (May 28, 2013)

And the image spamfest is now closed.


----------

